# How do you feel about the 25k In and Out Burger donated to the republican party?



## Ericthegreat (Sep 2, 2018)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/09/0...wmaker-amid-calls-for-california-boycott.html

I cant figure out why people are boycotting them? People are not allowed to identify as republican anymore? If they donated it directly to the trump 2020 campaign id agree, but this is just silly....


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2018)

First off, why is _In-N-Out Burger_ even donating to the GOP in the first place?  I can't see the logic behind such a donation.

Also, agreed.  Something like _Chick-Fil-A_ I can kind of understand, but boycotting a restaurant just because it donated to a certain political party is just silly.  Both parties need to stop demonizing each other.


----------



## gokuguy (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that if surveys were taken of those boycotting them, that at least 40% of these people wouldn't even be regular customers.

Bottom line - many people believe their backside smells better than everyone else's when the reality is that everyone has a backside and almost all of them stink. Scrub your own before demonizing another.


----------



## Viri (Sep 2, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> First off, why is _In-N-Out Burger_ even donating to the GOP in the first place? I can't see the logic behind such a donation.


Because all companies donate to pretty much both parties to be on their good sides. As for me, In-N-Out burger doesn't have a place within 100 miles away, so yeah... I would like to try their food though, I've always wanted to. Plus, they treat their employees great from what I heard, and pay them a decent wage, which makes me happy.

As for the boycott, a fast food boycott won't work. 95% of their customer just don't give a fuck, and just want to eat. As long as they aren't being boycotted because rat poison was found in their food, they're good.


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 2, 2018)

Well, good for them. I don't care whether or not a company donates to a political movement or not. As long as their food's good, I'll keep eating there. Fuck politics.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 2, 2018)

Viri said:


> As for the boycott, a fast food boycott won't work. 95% of their customer just don't give a fuck, and just want to eat. As long as they aren't being boycotted because rat poison was found in their food, they're good.


I think a more likely place where customers would really boycott would be like in nfl, movies, music. When I found out McDonalds was donating to political parties, I still stuffed my face with triple cheese burgers and nuggets. Or like Dicks Sporting Goods, thats a good one where they decided to stop selling guns and their stocks tanked.


----------



## jefffisher (Sep 2, 2018)

if this works half as good as what chic fil a did they're about to be packed


----------



## Viri (Sep 2, 2018)

JiveTheTurkey said:


> I think a more likely place where customers would really boycott would be like in nfl, movies, music. When I found out McDonalds was donating to political parties, I still stuffed my face with triple cheese burgers and nuggets. Or like Dicks Sporting Goods, thats a good one where they decided to stop selling guns and their stocks tanked.


People tend to stop giving a fuck about things, when it affects their belly.  If anything, this boycott will probably help them in the end, lol.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 2, 2018)

jefffisher said:


> if this works half as good as what chic fil a did they're about to be packed


The _average_ chick fil a makes $4,000,000 a year, you have to win a lottery to open a franchise (franchise only cost $10000 but you have to share like half your profits with them forever, but they will pay for the property)


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2018)

They're free to donate to whoever they please.  Some people might be shocked by this, given that In-N-Out is mostly a West coast thing, but they're just backing the people who give the most handouts to corporations and keep workers' wages low.  In that sense it's not really surprising at all.  We're a long way away from changing the culture of corporate entitlement.


----------



## Prior22 (Sep 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> , but they're just backing the people who give the most handouts to corporations and keep workers' wages low.  In that sense it's not really surprising at all.



BINGO.  From a financial standpoint it makes sense for Corporations, and wealthy people in general, to vote Republican.  Supply side economics, which the GOP has based its fiscal mentality around since the Reagan Administration, vastly favors the wealthy.

That being said lower income people who vote Republican, with economic policy in mind, are dimwits.  The GOP taxation policies are not designed to benefit you.


----------



## Exannor (Sep 2, 2018)

I don’t care that they donated to the GOP, in fact, I think it’s rather silly about people boycotting them. I also heard that they are a christian restaurant like chic-fil-a.

But that’s just something I heard and I still don’t care. I saw an ad for their restaurant with a person in it eating one of their hamburgers and damn that hamburger looked good as hell.

Wish I had that restaurant in my area, but sadly I don’t


----------



## x65943 (Sep 2, 2018)

It's a pretty small donation and people should be able to donate to whatever cause they want. 

Getting upset over 25k is pretty ridiculous. That's less than a year of school at many colleges.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2018)

Prior22 said:


> BINGO.  From a financial standpoint it makes sense for Corporations, and wealthy people in general, to vote Republican.  Supply side economics, which the GOP has based its fiscal mentality around since the Reagan Administration, vastly favors the wealthy.
> 
> That being said lower income people who vote Republican, with economic policy in mind, are dimwits.  The GOP taxation policies are not designed to benefit you.


Yep.  At the same time, Democrats are better for the long-term stability and growth of the economy, which raises all ships.  However, Republicans and corporations have been shown time and again to prefer short-term solutions such as sucking all of the money out of economy before the next impending economic crash (that they create).  Just to hoard everything for themselves and keep workers from getting a slightly bigger piece of the pie; at _least_ enough to keep pace with inflation.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 2, 2018)

Oh California.. You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Anfroid (Sep 2, 2018)

Gonna go grab some in n out in a bit, love that they're open late.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 2, 2018)

I didn't realize there were rules of who you could and couldn't give your own money to. /s

Honestly it's stuff like this that steers me away from reading most political related news.
Whenever I do it's almost exclusively some group getting mad about what another group has done.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> I didn't realize there were rules of who you could and couldn't give your own money to. /s


I mean there aren't, but there aren't many rules about how people are allowed to react to that act either.  A boycott is well within anyone's rights, no matter how futile it may be.  Personally I've never eaten there since they aren't in my area, so I don't really have a horse in this race.  Can't deny I eat the fuck out of some Chick-Fil-A near constantly, though.  Too damn tasty, hell I see (obviously) gay people eating there all the time.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> hell I see (obviously) gay people eating there all the time.


Direct action lol


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I mean there aren't, but there aren't many rules about how people are allowed to react to that act either. A boycott is well within anyone's rights, no matter how futile it may be.
> ...


That's fair, people will be people I guess.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 3, 2018)

*sigh*

It's this sort of antics why people are fed up with politics. 

The "complaining" should be about legal issues or corruption...this is just the direct consequence of a legislation that (at this price) shouldn't be controversial to begin with. And thanks to that stupid 2-party politics you guys have, this is direct fuel for republicans to claim that they're being wrongfully targeted. (because in this case...they really are).

What surprises me the most is that this rally for boycott isn't an initiative of disgruntled democrat-voting citizens but from a chairman of the Californian democratic party. It's rather rough to say, but...at this point I think it's best to just put that Eric Bauman in another position. Lemme explain why...


First of: corporations can donate to political parties for years. If you ask me, that whole ordeal undermines the idea of democracy, but I understand it's a necessary evil (to get elected, you need enough people voting for you. That only happens if enough people know you, and THAT only happens if you can spend enough money on publicity. So it's not like you can avoid needing some sort of funding). However, not too long ago, the limit that corporations could spend was removed. This effectively means that large corporations can downright buy candidates. You simply cannot be a politician in the USA without knowing this. This is an industry that requires millions of dollars (I recently rea a book by Sanders in which he talks about estimations and numbers of his own campaign, but I can't remember exact numbers). 25'000 dollars is, in comparison, peanuts.

The thing is: those large multinationals wouldn't be where they were if they could be easily boycotted. You can't boycott the pharmaceutical industry without dying. Koch industries gets their income from so many fields that a boycott pretty much means that everyone should stay indoors. And those are just the known ones (what do you mean, transparency? You think lobbyists would allow THAT to be legally enforced?).

Result: this boycott is an attempted stab in the back. Especially since in-n-out burger donated to democrats as well.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 4, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> The "complaining" should be about legal issues or corruption...this is just the direct consequence of a legislation that (at this price) shouldn't be controversial to begin with. And thanks to that stupid 2-party politics you guys have, this is direct fuel for republicans to claim that they're being wrongfully targeted. (because in this case...they really are).


Targeted, sure.  Wrongfully, not so much.  Republicans have been entirely complicit (if not involved) in Trump's corruption, self-dealing, and lawlessness.  Other than voting, the only semi-influential option people in America have is voting with their wallets.  That's not to say I don't think the rage is a bit misdirected here, but money talks and people are free to voice their opinions.



Taleweaver said:


> Result: this boycott is an attempted stab in the back. Especially since in-n-out burger donated to democrats as well.


Seemingly they just cancel themselves out and that defeats the point of donating altogether then, no?  Or perhaps they just like to hedge their bets and play to the center, but that was always going to piss off one side or the other (or both) in this modern political climate.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 4, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Targeted, sure.  Wrongfully, not so much.  Republicans have been entirely complicit (if not involved) in Trump's corruption, self-dealing, and lawlessness.  Other than voting, the only semi-influential option people in America have is voting with their wallets.  That's not to say I don't think the rage is a bit misdirected here, but money talks and people are free to voice their opinions.


What can I say about that? In the preliminaries, Trump insulted more republicans than democrats (no doubt because there was only one democrat where he had something to gain by spreading rumours). You're in a better position than me to judge, but I think those other republicans or their beliefs aren't gone; just afraid to go against the president because they'll be removed from their hard-earned position instantly (McCain dared to speak for himself because he had nothing to lose).

Saying the rage is misdirected is some kind of understatement. If the sea is polluted you don't go blame the lone fisher catching something for his family...you (attempt to) blame factories spilling toxic in it or large fishing corporations who fish so much at once it destroys the local ecosystem. This is the same thing: there are donators that gave ten times if not hundred times as much, yet they aren't talked about. That tells me mostly that the anger is being guided at somewhere where it can't damage anything important rather than tackling the root cause of the problem.



Xzi said:


> Seemingly they just cancel themselves out and that defeats the point of donating altogether then, no?  Or perhaps they just like to hedge their bets and play to the center, but that was always going to piss off one side or the other (or both) in this modern political climate.


Again: the in 'n out burger is but a small fry. Unless this is the beginning of a much larger boycott (say...in the magnitude of "this is one baby step...but just you wait until we run a marathon!") then it won't cancel out squat. It's sad to say, but this "battlefield" costs far more than it'll be worth (remember: calling republicans creeps is further alienating them from yourselves).


----------



## Xzi (Sep 4, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> What can I say about that? In the preliminaries, Trump insulted more republicans than democrats (no doubt because there was only one democrat where he had something to gain by spreading rumours). You're in a better position than me to judge, but I think those other republicans or their beliefs aren't gone; just afraid to go against the president because they'll be removed from their hard-earned position instantly (McCain dared to speak for himself because he had nothing to lose).


Precisely, they're all completely spineless in the face of losing the Republican party as it was, so long as Trump is seen as a "winner."  It only takes one mid-term election to change that perception, though.  Additionally, if more charges point to Trump in the interim, that will apply increasing pressure.



Taleweaver said:


> Saying the rage is misdirected is some kind of understatement. If the sea is polluted you don't go blame the lone fisher catching something for his family...you (attempt to) blame factories spilling toxic in it or large fishing corporations who fish so much at once it destroys the local ecosystem. This is the same thing: there are donators that gave ten times if not hundred times as much, yet they aren't talked about. That tells me mostly that the anger is being guided at somewhere where it can't damage anything important rather than tackling the root cause of the problem.


The thing is that In-N-Out has a face to them in the community, it's easier to lash out at that than something faceless like the Koch brothers who obfuscate their avenues of income through shell corporations and such.  Again, not to justify it, but it's not atypical or uncommon; look at the conservative backlash against Nike happening right now because they gave Colin Kaepernick money.  People are burning shoes they already spent money on as a result.



Taleweaver said:


> It's sad to say, but this "battlefield" costs far more than it'll be worth (remember: calling republicans creeps is further alienating them from yourselves).


Republicans vote for worse than just "creeps."  They need to vote in better people in the primaries if they want to change their reputation as a political party.  And they don't get to pass the buck to the other party on that one, either.  "You made me do it" isn't a valid excuse unless someone was literally holding a gun to your head.


----------



## Viri (Sep 6, 2018)

I've personally boycotted Nike for years, but for a different reason. I try my best to not buy from a company that uses child labor in 3rd world countries. It makes buying shoes often difficult. 
https://goodonyou.eco/how-ethical-is-nike/


----------

